# Is this pigeon sick? I just picked it up along with its mate and need help!



## Pmt32 (Apr 24, 2017)

Hi all - When walking my dogs in Marina del Rey (CA) I run into 2 pigeons laying together in the middle of an outside parking area. It was late at night and getting cold. By looking closer, I realized one looked sick (pic 1) and the other must have been its companion (pick 2), who didn't want to leave it alone. It seemed they hadn't move in a while, as there were dropping around (and under them)
I couldn't leave them there to the mercy of the beach weather, cats, rats and the cars that will start coming in the morning.
With the help of a passerby, I put them in a box large enough for the 2 of them and brought them home. I didn't want to stress them out even more after the car ride (I also had 2 dogs in the car) so I didn't examined any of them. I just put a towel and paper at the base of the box, a water container and fortified bird seeds. I heard one of them picking against the box overnight. I brought them to my office this morning and the picking continues (along with some attempts to fly).
Now I don't know what to do and need help!

If you have any recommendations for an affordable vet facility (I picked up a pigeon injured by a crow 3 months ago, and the vet exam alone was almost $500).
Also, how can I make them more comfortable (change the paper, clean the droppings, etc, without stressing them more?
Please help... any advise will be appreciated!
Pamela.


----------



## Pmt32 (Apr 24, 2017)

*Pictures added*

Now adding the pics of the pigeons in the box.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Am not an expert but looks like mom and youngster. If you can cage them in a warm safe place and keep offering dishes of wild bird mix and water, that would help. Someone more expert should answer soon. I think there is a pigeon rescuer fairly close to you. Will send this to her. Thank you for helping them!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can't see the one way to the back of the box well . Too dark. It could even be an adult with flight feathers cut, by that pic. Please post a better pic of the one in the back of the box. The other one looks like a baby who is not flying yet. Please don't feed them bread. There is no nutrition in that. I need to see the other bird in a clearer picture.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If the other one is an adult, if it is the parent, then it may continue to feed the youngster. If it isn't the parent, then it won't. And because of everything going on, it may not anyway. In that case, the adult, will need birdseed. Even a wild bird seed would do, but a dove mix would be better. And if it is an adult who isn't feeding the baby, then he will need to be hand fed. You can buy some frozen peas, and defrost some under warm running water, to warm, but not too hot. You can start with maybe 20 to 25 peas to start, and when the crop goes down again, (the little pouch on his chest), in maybe 4 or 5 hours, you can feed him again. Every 4 or 5 hours, if the crop has emptied. This is how to feed the defrosted and warmed peas.

If you need to feed peas to a pigeon, hold the bird on your lap and against your body. This gives you more control. Reach from behind his head with one hand and grasp his beak on either side. Now use your free hand to open the beak, and put a pea in, then push it to the back of his throat and over his tongue. Let him close his beak and swallow. Then do another. It gets easier with practice, and the bird also gets more used to it, and won't fight as much. If you can't handle the bird, then use the sleeve cut off a t-shirt, slip it over his head and onto his body, with his head sticking out. This will stop him from being able to fight you so much. Just don't make it tight around his crop area. It helps if you have him facing your right side if you are right handed.


----------



## kayosa (Apr 17, 2017)

Judging by the beak shape, they both look like babies, the lighter one is just a bit bigger. They are fledglings, so they probably flew from their nest and couldn't find a safe place before dark. 
See if you can find some baby bird food, that I think would be more nutritionally balanced then just peas.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi! Terry Whatley, a fantastic pigeon rescuer, recommended that you call Bruce, another experienced pigeon rescuer in Lomita at 310 218-6548. Please keep us posted on how they are doing. Thanks for helping them.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

kayosa said:


> Judging by the beak shape, they both look like babies, the lighter one is just a bit bigger. They are fledglings, so they probably flew from their nest and couldn't find a safe place before dark.
> See if you can find some baby bird food, that I think would be more nutritionally balanced then just peas.


Yes, baby bird formula is more nutritious, but because this poster is inexperienced, and weaning is so close, the peas would have been easier to feed, and they also get them on solid food faster. They learn to pick them up by themselves faster than they do seed. And they won't be aspirated. Not like they would need to be on peas for long. In some cases the peas just make more sense.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

cwebster said:


> Hi! Terry Whatley, a fantastic pigeon rescuer, recommended that you call Bruce, another experienced pigeon rescuer in Lomita at 310 218-6548. Please keep us posted on how they are doing. Thanks for helping them.


Thanks for the info and number cwebster.


----------



## Pmt32 (Apr 24, 2017)

Thank you so much for your quick reply, Jay3, cwebster and kayosa!

Knowing they are (may be) babies, makes me feel even more responsible for their well-being.
I'm uploading new (hopefully better) pics of them, I just took now.

Since Sun night (when I pick the up) I put fortified bird seeds on 2 accessible bowls inside the box, along with fresh water (the bread was just thrown there in case they wanted to pick on something (I thought).
I will try the peas, as advised by you guys.

However, I just saw Pigeon 1 (the one I thought could be sick) picking on the seeds. I also heard Pigeon #1 (the one I identified as "the companion") picking on the cardboard (hopefully on the seeds that are spilled around).

I also hear wings activity (like trying to spread the wings or fly) and some "singing?"... I've been trying not to look too much into the box, as I don't want to stress them out. Is that the right thing to do?

I am calling Bruce right now (thanks cwebster for his number!)
I'll keep you posted, and please keep sending me advise!
Thanks!!


----------



## Pmt32 (Apr 24, 2017)

I just talked to Bruce after leaving him a message. He said he could take them and care for them until able to survive on their own. I think they will be better off on his expert hands than with me (inexperience and ignorant on bird matters) although I do care and feel bonded to them already!
I'll keep you posted and the final development.
Thank you again!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

When will he be getting them? They probably don't really know how to eat yet, so need to be hand fed. If you found them on Sunday, then that means they haven't eaten in a while.
They could very well just be playing with the seed at this point.
Glad you got in touch with him.


----------



## Pmt32 (Apr 24, 2017)

Good news! James (Bruce's friend) has just picked them up and he confirmed they are both babies... They were actually chirping, maybe calling mom?

Besides the seeds, I did put peas (I pealed them off) for them to have, but didn't get to hand feed them as James came in faster than expected. I did leave the peas for them to have during the trip to Bruce's home.

Thank you so much for all your help and God bless Bruce, James and all of you. All creatures deserve love and care!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for the update, and for helping them. Good job!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Great news update. Thanks again for getting them help!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Good job! I love happy endings.......Thank you for caring about these youngsters


----------



## Pmt32 (Apr 24, 2017)

Thank you all, for your help. I didn't know what I was doing and your replies were so appreciated.
I truly hope they are doing better and will soon reach the point to be able to survive on their own. I love them.
(I may reach out again, as needed!)


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You helped them by sending them where they will get experienced help, so you did good there. If again something like this happens, please come back and we will try to help. You are always welcome here.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Once you have had your life touched by a pigeon or by pigeons, dont be surprised if you find yourself wanting a pet pigeon or pair of pigeons. They are wonderful creatures.


----------

